# Firefox 3.5 and Epiphany crashing since updating to GNOME 2.28



## jnr (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all, I'm on 8.0/amd64, and my GNOME 2.28 update went off with no problems, but now Firefox 3.5 crashes with a segmentation fault when visiting certain pages, such as the "Welcome to firefox" first-start page. I've removed the Totem 2.28 plugins (thinking them to be the cause), removed Moonlight, removed Java, and removed nspluginwrapper Flash10. There are no plugins left to remove, and it crashes even with a brand new "test" profile.


```
[jnr@Emi#jnr]firefox3 -profilemanager
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

This seems very similar to the HTML5 <video> crash FreeBSD 7 users experience until they `# kldload sem`, but I'm on 8.0 and sem is loaded by default. I didn't see anything new in UPDATING or www/firefox35/pkg-message.

Edit: I should add that I did clean and re-install Firefox.


----------



## jnr (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry to bump this with a double-post, but it's more than Firefox. Epiphany 2.28 crashes as well, even with /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins completely removed. Like Firefox, Epiphany leaves no useful error messages on the console and just silently dies.

Is there anywhere else where browser plugins lurk, or is there anything else the two may have in common besides plugins?

I successfully played an Ogg Theora video in Epiphany from an HTML5 <video> test page, so I don't think that's it.

This is the only link I have handy that crashes both browsers. The site is potentially NSFW.


----------



## Bahaika (Dec 1, 2009)

*Firefox, epiphany, gthumb : Segmentation fault (core dumped)*

Hi everyone.

I've fot a problem with Firefox and Epiphany when I try to downloading a file from the internet. Firefox and epiphany crash, and I can read "Segmentation fault (Core dumped)".
I've got the same problem with gThumb at startup.
I've looking for a solution on internet but what I have found is the causes of the problem, but not how to resolve it.
So, I'm asking help here 

Thanks,
_
Bahaika._


----------



## jnr (Dec 2, 2009)

I just finished a force-rebuild of all my ports at the request of someone on the mailing lists, but the crashes persist.


----------



## jnr (Dec 2, 2009)

This sounds like the same problem I'm experiencing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

[threads merged]


----------



## jnr (Dec 3, 2009)

I rebuilt firefox35 as a debugging image and attached gbd.

It produced this segfault message:

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 8085021c0 (LWP 100413)]
0x0000000803ed9d78 in pango_ot_tag_from_script () from /usr/local/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
```

and this backtrace. Does anything stand out?


----------



## crsd (Dec 4, 2009)

Try downgrading x11-toolkits/pango to 1.24.5, helped here.


----------



## jnr (Dec 4, 2009)

Seems to work here as well, thanks. I've submitted a PR.


----------



## jnr (Dec 9, 2009)

Marcus pinpointed the problem as corrupt fonts installed to my ~/.fonts/. The ones at fault were some I converted from a Mac OS X installation a few years ago. I'm back on the latest pango with no crashes after removing them.


----------



## olmec (Dec 17, 2009)

*Finding bad fonts*

The problem is most definitely with Pango: a simple pango-view --font="FONTNAME" -t "test" will result in a segfault for an appropriately selected FONTNAME.  You can kill your firefox by pointing it at about:mozilla

I find it curious that fonts that worked (i.e. were used) with the previous version of Pango are now the cause of the segfault.  So I conclude the problem is with pango and not with the font itself.  For example on the affected system openoffice (java renderer) will quite happily render a font that kills Pango.

If like me you have a plethora of fonts the following may be of assistance to help you locate the offending fonts:

Find fonts on your system:
`xlsfonts | awk 'FS="-" {print $3}' | sort -u > fontlist`

Now iterate through those fonts testing each with pango-view:
`for font in `cat fontlist`; do echo $font; pango-view --font=#$font -t "test" -o test.$font -q; done`

You will see "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" under the font names responsible.

Hope this helps a little.


----------

